# My Milky Way processing then vs now



## nerwin (Mar 7, 2017)

I was browsing through my Milky Way shots and came across one I processed and uploaded to Flickr in 2014 and decided to re-edit it with I've learned in the last few years in terms of processing my images.

*Before (2014): *





*After (2017): 
*




I think it's fun sometimes to go back through your old photos and just re-edit them, even photos that you think were just crap. I've taken shots in Boston many years ago that I thought then were just snapshots and a few days ago I edited them and they actually turned good pictures. I just needed to know how to process them. That's the beauty of shooting raw. Photos you've taken 10-15 years ago can easily be reprocessed and with the power of better software and technologies, you can actually save photos that you otherwise thought were a lost cause. Storage is cheap so save your photos that you think are a lost cause because you never know, someday they may just surprise you.


----------



## KmH (Mar 7, 2017)

I much prefer the 2014 version.
For me the 2017 version is way over saturated and to purple.

Can you spot the several Messier objects in the photo?
M8, M20, M16, M17, M24, M22


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Mar 7, 2017)

I agree with the comment above i like the 2014 one over the 2017 one do you think you would be able to post one with a bit less saturation then the 2017 one?


----------



## Derrel (Mar 7, 2017)

Somewhere in-between 2014 and 2017 might be truly awesome; how about say a Christmas, 2015 version?


----------



## nerwin (Mar 7, 2017)

Geez I just can't win lol.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Mar 7, 2017)

i do like both of them just prefer the 2014 one the second one is just a bit to purple to me


----------



## nerwin (Mar 7, 2017)

Better? Otherwise I'll just make it a B&W and then you can't complain about the color! 

Also, I like my images to pop, that's always been my style.

The people on Instagram liked the purple one a lot so I thought I was onto something but apparently not haha. Instagram is always right you know...


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Mar 7, 2017)

Yep like this edit better


----------



## jsecordphoto (Mar 7, 2017)

Still looks a little over processed to me. Is the green around the edges of the trees chromatic aberration?


----------



## nerwin (Mar 7, 2017)

jsecordphoto said:


> Still looks a little over processed to me. Is the green around the edges of the trees chromatic aberration?



Don't know and honestly don't care if it's there or not.

I took this photo back in 2014 using a D7000 + 35 1.8G.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Mar 7, 2017)

nerwin said:


> jsecordphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Still looks a little over processed to me. Is the green around the edges of the trees chromatic aberration?
> ...



Ha, ok. Just something you can clean up, since you made a thread about processing.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 7, 2017)

jsecordphoto said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > jsecordphoto said:
> ...



Yeah but I also posted it in the Just For Fun forum.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Mar 7, 2017)

I think you can push space images, thats what people want to see. I watch a lot of NOVA and most the time I cant tell if " photos" of the sky are CG or " real", they certainly are not what the eye can usually see.


----------

